# Remote Control Codes - 722



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

What controls the remote control type on the System Info screen on a 722? I'm asking because I'm trying to set up a universal remote control for my neighbors. However, when I look at their System Info screen both remotes are listed as UHF Pro A. Obviously IR codes don't work. My 722 shows Remote 1 - IR and Remote 2 - UHF Pro B. Likewise my 722 is set to Single Mode. Theirs is Dual Mode for TV2. The remote they are using has a black insert at the bottom that only says UHF unlike the green 1 and blue 2 on my IR/UHF remotes. I do know they also have two other Dish receivers in the house but at the moment I don't know what models. Is it possible they have somehow switched the remotes around from the other boxes? Is there a fix for this? Thanks.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I don't have codes for other remotes to work on our receivers. The remote manufacturer should be able to provide those codes that will work with their remotes. 

As far as UHF settings on the System Info screen, as long as the 2 remotes have different remote addresses it will work. Normally TV 1 is IR and TV 2 is UHF since UHF can go through solid objects. IR needs direct line of sight. 

Depending upon the receiver models, some remotes are interchangeable but are address to specific receivers to work. Please provide more information so I can assist you further. Thanks.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I don't have codes for other remotes to work on our receivers. The remote manufacturer should be able to provide those codes that will work with their remotes.
> 
> As far as UHF settings on the System Info screen, as long as the 2 remotes have different remote addresses it will work. Normally TV 1 is IR and TV 2 is UHF since UHF can go through solid objects. IR needs direct line of sight.
> 
> Depending upon the receiver models, some remotes are interchangeable but are address to specific receivers to work. Please provide more information so I can assist you further. Thanks.


Ray,

I don't need codes for other devices/manufacturers. I already have those. I think the issue is that the 722 is set to use UHF Pro A for both remotes 1 and 2 and therefore an IR only remote won't work. I'm going over there shortly to see exactly what they have. Will post results later. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Even if the remote is set up for UHF, in the system info screen it should say "IR/UHF Pro".

For most universal remotes to work, the remote address (in the white box) in the receiver needs to be set to "1"


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I don't have codes for other remotes to work on our receivers. The remote manufacturer should be able to provide those codes that will work with their remotes.
> 
> As far as UHF settings on the System Info screen, as long as the 2 remotes have different remote addresses it will work. Normally TV 1 is IR and TV 2 is UHF since UHF can go through solid objects. IR needs direct line of sight.
> 
> Depending upon the receiver models, some remotes are interchangeable but are address to specific receivers to work. Please provide more information so I can assist you further. Thanks.


See updated information below.



[email protected] Network said:


> Even if the remote is set up for UHF, in the system info screen it should say "IR/UHF Pro".
> 
> For most universal remotes to work, the remote address (in the white box) in the receiver needs to be set to "1"


Matt/Ray:

Updated info on 722:

System Info:
Remote 1 = IR, Address = 2
Remote 2 = UHF Pro A, Address = 5

Remote Control Model Numbers:

Remote 1: IR/UHF Pro 6.4, black UHF key installed at bottom of remote.
Remote 2: 21.0 IR/UHF Pro, blue 2 key installed at bottom of remote.

From that I'm assuming that Remote 1 which is used in the same room as the 722 is an IR remote. To get universal remote control codes to work I need to set the address for Remote 1 to 1 instead of 2? Do I need to change the A-B switch setting on the Pro 6.4 remote? Remote 2 is used in an upstairs bedroom for TV2 connected to the 722. It works as it should.

There is also a Duo 322 receiver with two remotes upstairs that the kids use. Both remotes look exactly like the remotes on page 17 of the Duo 322 User Guide. As far as I can tell, they do not interfere with the operation of the 722.

The remotes I have for my 722 are 5.3 IR (Green remote 1) and 6.3 IR/UHF Pro (Blue remote 2). Obviously they got different remotes with their 722 even though their 722 is two years newer than mine.

I appreciate any help you can give me. Thanks.

Bob


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

palerider said:


> From that I'm assuming that Remote 1 which is used in the same room as the 722 is an IR remote. *To get universal remote control codes to work I need to set the address for Remote 1 to 1 instead of 2*? Do I need to change the A-B switch setting on the Pro 6.4 remote? Remote 2 is used in an upstairs bedroom for TV2 connected to the 722. It works as it should.
> Bob


Yes, you would need to change the remote address to 1 instead of 2 (most universal remotes require the receiver to be set at 1).

The 6.4 remote should have the Green #1 key in it to operate the receiver as IR, but if it's not broke, don't fix it. I only see that it may cause a problem when trying to change the remote address, but won't know until we try. The A/B band will only apply to UHF, so it shouldn't matter if the remote is set to IR only (otherwise I would recommend setting it to A).

To change the remote address to 1:

-On the front of the 722, press system info
-Using the TV1 remote, hold "SAT" until all lights on the remote are lit(when you release SAT will be flashing)
-Press the number 1 on the keypad
-Press # (SAT will flash 3 times confirming a good code)
-Press record (may take more than one press)

The primary remote address on the screen should change to a "1" in the white box


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> Yes, you would need to change the remote address to 1 instead of 2 (most universal remotes require the receiver to be set at 1).
> 
> The 6.4 remote should have the Green #1 key in it to operate the receiver as IR, but if it's not broke, don't fix it. I only see that it may cause a problem when trying to change the remote address, but won't know until we try. The A/B band will only apply to UHF, so it shouldn't matter if the remote is set to IR only (otherwise I would recommend setting it to A).
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt. I appreciate the response. I thought that the remote should have a Green #1 key also. It appears to be a very old remote because it's beat up, scratched, and dented. I asked about this and Jeff (my neighbor) said that's the way it was out of the box. He mentioned it to the Dish installer but the guy said "Don't worry about it. It's not a problem." This was a Dish guy, not a contractor.

I will try the address change tomorrow and see what happens. If it doesn't work, is it possible that Dish would be willing to exchange the remotes for the same remotes I have? Everyone else I know with a 722 has the 5.3 and 6.3 remotes that I have. Thanks again.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

If we were to send a replacement remote, it would be a 21.X, which can be programmed as IR, or UHF 

Without ordering a new remote, you can always take your 5.3 over there only to change the remote address to 1 to see if you can get the universal remote to work


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm going to check the addresses of both remotes before I change anything. If Remote 1 (the IR/UHF Pro 6.4) address is 2 which matches the IR remote 1 address in System Info, does that mean the remote is working as an IR remote? I'm also assuming that the two addresses must match or the remote won't work. Correct? I've never fiddled around with changing remote codes. What I don't want to do is make a change that I can't undo and neither the Dish nor the universal remote work.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

palerider said:


> I'm also assuming that the two addresses must match or the remote won't work.


Answered my own question with a test on my system. I set my IR remote address to 2 and recorded it on the 722. Dish IR remote worked but the universal did not. Changed the address on the IR remote to 1, but not on the 722. The remote didn't work. Changed everything back to 1 and both remotes work again.

This confirms that the IR remote address on the 722 needs to be set to 1 in order for the universal remote to work. We both have the same universal so this should work on their 722 as well.

Now what I need to know is what mode the 6.4 UHF Pro is in, IR or UHF. If its address is 5 which is what the Remote 2 UHF Pro A address is on the 722, then it's UHF. In that case it shouldn't matter what address I set the Remote 1 IR address to on the 722, correct?

If it's address is 2 then it is an IR remote? In that case I should be able to set the address to 1 on the remote and the 722 and both it and the universal should work. Sound logical? Thanks.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

There are a couple of basic principles you have to remember:
- Remote address must always match DVR address
- Address 1 is built in to most universal remotes but others are not
- TV1 and TV2 are independent, so use whatever address you like on TV2

Universals can certainly use any of the 32 addresses if you program the codes into it by learning or some other means. If you want to use address 2 on your universal, just learn all the commands from a remote set to address 2. My $5 JP1 remote works my Dish box with any address since I can load any code set from my computer into it. The only difference among the different addresses is the first byte of the fixed data portion of the signal. When the box sees that the first matches the value it expects, it accepts the signal, otherwise it ignores it. On some boxes, using address 0 on your remote will work with any address on the box. That's because address zero sets every bit in the first nybble of the fixed data part of the signal, hence any address on the box will have at least one matching bit.


----------



## palerider (Mar 20, 2007)

mdavej said:


> There are a couple of basic principles you have to remember:
> - Remote address must always match DVR address
> - Address 1 is built in to most universal remotes but others are not
> - TV1 and TV2 are independent, so use whatever address you like on TV2
> ...


Thanks for the info. Good to know. The simplest thing to do may be to set my IR remote address to 2 and learn all the commands from it to their universal remote. That way I don't have to change anything on the 722 or remotes. I can run a quick test on my 722/MX-700 combo. If it works for me, it should work for them (we both have the same MX-700's).


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

One more thing. If you use macros, you may want to also learn discrete on and off. I don't remember the details, but there is a procedure in the dish manual for sending discrete on and off from the dish remote.


----------

